# rekindle sex in my marriage



## jovelle (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone...

This is my first time on this forum and it seems like there are some good people here with genuine advice to give!

My story is like this.. We have been married for a couple years, living together for almost 10 years.. lately I feel that we are growing apart.. sex is just not what it used to be.. it has become some kind of chore that we do every once in a blue moon, simply not exciting or fun anymore..

I have been looking into resources online for some guides and courses on how we can rekindle our sex life and found 2 that seems somewhat reasonable.. 

But being as they are both quite expensive I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them and can tell me if its the right thing to buy into.. alternatively if you can recommend another resource I would be very thankful!

The 2 sites I was looking into are:
questionsbook.com
amazingsexcourse.com

Thanks in advance!
Jovelle.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't trust any websites that ask me not to leave when I click the X.

Maybe a book or video from amazon.com, its better since you have legit reviews.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Indeed, there are a lot of things that could give you ideas if you just do a bit of searching.

For instance, look at the list of books available on amazon on the subject: Amazon.com: ideas for great sex


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Married Man Sex Life

The author of the blog posts in this forum.

Check it out


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

There is a great book, written in 1998, _The Great Sex Weekend_ by Pepper Schwartz and Janet Lever. It has some ideas that most people have heard before, but it spells out (kind of a "how-to") what to do the entire weekend. It might get your creative juices flowing. (no pun intended  )

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Married Man Sex Life
> 
> The author of the blog posts in this forum.
> 
> Check it out


:iagree: Amazing blogger!


----------



## jovelle (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks everyone for helping me out! i'll be sure to check out all of those books!


----------



## elph (Apr 2, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Married Man Sex Life
> 
> The author of the blog posts in this forum.
> 
> Check it out



totaly agree, got this book on my kindle..its not a technique book and doesnt have pics or anything, but its more of a mindset book, and really thats the first step in having great sex...

you have to be in the right mindset, and she has to be in the right mood....

and as they keep telling me here, Confidence is always sexy, never underestimate that. 

once you start with those things, sex goes from being just a physical act to something alot more engrossing. foreplay isnt just 5 minutes before intercourse, but 5 days before. little things you do add up to a great experiance.


i could go on simply because ive been thinking about it way to much now that me and my wife are currently seperated, but there really is more to sex that in out in out in out BOOM.


----------



## kenneth105813 (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't worry,I think there is still love between you .


----------

